# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những khoảnh khắc thú vị trong cuộc sống

## chimoiminhem

*Có thể hoàn toàn tự nhiên, có thể diễn ra dưới bàn tay sắp xếp của con người nhưng những khoảnh khắc hiếm hoi mang lại cho cuộc sống muôn màu một sức sống mãnh liệt.* 

  
Chó đội lốt người

 
Tình yêu không kể kích cỡ

 
Người đàn ông thật sự có biết bay?

 
Hai tay gom cả bầu trời

 
Không hổ danh thiên thần trên đài phun nước

 
Chơi gì kỳ vậy?

 
Ngồi ngắm hoàng hôn

 
Cặp tình nhân vui nhộn

 
Đây là cách để tạo ra mây?

 
Khuôn mặt cười trước hoàng hôn

 *Dori (TH)* 
​

----------

